# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/22-23/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

7/22/20
It wasnâ€™t fast, but these folks were rewarded for their efforts. It was a slow bite this morning, then for a couple hours after the storms cleared we were able to get on some fish.

Working thigh to waist deep grass beds throwing DSLâ€™s magic grass and blue moon was the the ticket. I did manage for my first fish that morning, landed a 4# flounder working the tops of sandbars with the plum nasty Double D. The flounder was released in great shape to fight another day.

7/23/20
Our first wade on the shell we were blessed to walk into a handful of decent trout. There were a lot of smalls in the mixed, but the DSL blue moon and POC custom rods got their workout.

We stayed on shell most of the day, but like the last couple of weeks by 12pm the trout bite died off. We were able to hook into a couple reds up on top of the reefs. That makes for a fun ending to the day.

Give us a call for August-September availability, whether itâ€™s sight cadting or wading artificial.


----------

